# Vintage Coin collections...



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2021)

Does anyone collect coins, or have vintage coins of their own country ?..not Foreign currency ...

I don't collect coins but I do have quite a few over 100 years old.. British coins, pennies and higher denominations... they're not really worth anything.

The oldest ones I have are Victorian late 1800's I'd have to look properly but around 1875 is my earliest ... 

here's some of my old pennies...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2021)

I have about 10 silver dollars that my dad got in Las Vegas when I was a teenager.  They are Civil War era.  I have misplaced them, of course, but they're here somewhere!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2021)

Delete


----------



## RobinWren (Mar 30, 2021)

I do have English coins although I do not collect them, I don't really know what to do with them. Shillings, sixpences, three penny bits, pennies, half penny? not sure how to spell hapny , florins.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I do have English coins although I do not collect them, I don't really know what to do with them. Shillings, sixpences, three penny bits, pennies, half penny? not sure how to spell hapny , florins.


LOL..Halfpenny.... yes I know what you mean, I have that type of old coinage too, including crowns and half-crowns  not much of it, but it's not worth anything...   I understand you can donate to any charity with them...however do check online if any of your coins are rare dates or anything before you donate


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 31, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I have about 10 silver dollars that my dad got in Las Vegas when I was a teenager.  They are Civil War era.  I have misplaced them, of course, but they're here somewhere!


This is why I don't collect anything and don't buy expensive jewelry because I now I will lose it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Does anyone collect coins, or have vintage coins of their own country ?..not Foreign currency ...
> 
> I don't collect coins but I do have quite a few over 100 years old.. British coins, pennies and higher denominations... they're not really worth anything.
> 
> ...



Half a million pounds for this Sovereign. That was the price it achieved at auction. It is extremely rare, reason being, it depicts the head of the king who abdicated. All coins that had been minted were deliberately melted down after the abdication.

Edward’s coinage portrait broke with a long-standing tradition dating back to the reign of Charles II in the seventeenth century. Each new monarch’s effigy faced in the opposite direction to that of their predecessor. George V faced left, meaning Edward’s effigy should have faced right if the established protocol had been observed. Edward, however, had other ideas, insisting his portrait show his favoured left side. He felt that the inclusion of his parting would break up an otherwise solid fringe of hair. An unusual feature, that along with their scarcity, only adds to the sense of fascination that surrounds these coins.


And you thought that President Trump was vain about his hair.
The inscription surrounding the monarch's head reads: (the middle coin) Georgius V D.G, Britt: Omn: Rex F.D. Ind: Imp:
It's an acronym for the Latin:
Georgius V Dei Gratia Brittaniarum Omnium Rex Fidei Defensor Indiae Imperator.
Translated from Latin: George the Fifth, by the Grace of God, King of all the Britains, Defender of the Faith, Emperor of India.


----------



## old medic (Mar 31, 2021)

My Grandfather got me started in the late 60s... 
They always played poker and had coffee cans full of change... 
Him and Mum-Mum always inspected their winnings and the older and silver went to the side.
Had stacks of coin books, cans of silver....I still have some of that stuff.
And have added to it... 
Have a Morgan dollar that I turned down $350 for....
Buy weight alone 3-4K in silver.


----------



## RobinWren (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> LOL..Halfpenny.... yes I know what you mean, I have that type of old coinage too, including crowns and half-crowns  not much of it, but it's not worth anything...   I understand you can donate to any charity with them...however do check online if any of your coins are rare dates or anything before you donate


Maybe I'll send it to a UK rescue. Thank you


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Had an artist girlfriend in The City (San Francisco) once who had a large bowl in the middle of a table where guests were invited to toss pennies. I liked that idea so started doing the same. Years later I have literally tons of pennies. Oh sure I could cash 'em in but that's a lot of work.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Had an artist girlfriend in The City (San Francisco) once who had a large bowl in the middle of a table where guests were invited to toss pennies. I liked that idea so started doing the same. Years later I have literally tons of pennies. Oh sure I could cash 'em in but that's a lot of work.


these have to be specifically Foreign coins... not your penny jar....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> these have to be specifically Foreign coins... not your penny jar....


Over time the collection has been invaded by many foreign coins and assorted round metal things.


----------

